# Video with Columbian



## Cooperluther (Apr 3, 2014)

New video with my tegu's cage and other critters


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome collection.


----------



## mizblu85 (Apr 5, 2014)

Really Kool!


----------

